# UPDATE PIX OF MY BOY CHUBBS



## striggs (Oct 25, 2008)

HEY EVERYBODY. I HAVEN'T BEEN THROUGH HERE IN A WHILE. FOR THOSE WHO MAY REMEMBER ME, CHUBBS IS DOING GREAT. I RECENTLY GOT SUM1 TO TAKE A COUPLE SHOTS OF US TOGETHER. HE'S JUST OVER 2 YRS & 3 MONTHS OLD & JUST OVER 4 FT. SO HERE THEY GO.


----------



## jor71 (Oct 25, 2008)

wow, great job, Chubbs looks awesome.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 25, 2008)

WOW!!! What a big boy!!! I remember him sitting on your head!


----------



## striggs (Oct 25, 2008)

thanx....dave u remember that hunh...well he's too big for that now..besides his claws are sharper than a mutha...I keep saying that i'm gonna clip em and never do. :lol:


----------



## hoosier (Oct 26, 2008)

i remember that picture aswell. that was a while back lol


----------



## shabazz (Oct 26, 2008)

striggs whats good your boy looking real good. he look big like jays


----------



## striggs (Oct 26, 2008)

thanx...but yo shabazz he don't hav his anymore. he was gonna giv him 2 me but i had no space 4 him.


----------



## olympus (Oct 26, 2008)

Striggs Now that is what you call a bulldozer tegu. I can't wait for my extreme to get fully grown... Nice tegu...


----------



## VARNYARD (Oct 26, 2008)

welcome back bro!! Your boy is looking awesome too!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Oct 26, 2008)

Looks great bro! What kind of diet do you have him on?


----------



## Harveysherps (Oct 26, 2008)

I agree with everyone else that dude is really sweet. You've done a great job with him.


----------



## striggs (Oct 27, 2008)

THANX AGAIN. HE'S EATING MICE, CHICKS, CHICKEN LIVER, WHITING(FISH), WHEN I FEED HIM FISH OR ANY RAW MEAT I TRY TO GIV HIM VEGETABLES OR FRUIT WITH IT. HE SEEMS TO LIKE GRAPES & STRAWBERRIES. AND AN OCCASIONAL BOILED EGG.HE'D B HAPPY ON MICE & CHICKS THO.


----------

